# Kelly Clarkson - schlank oder kurvig ? Was steht Ihr besser ?



## Poldi77 (30 Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

Kelly hat ja in den letzten 5 Jahren ein wenig zugelegt.
Sie ist 1,60 m groß und heute etwas kurviger als noch vor ein paar Jahren.

Was gefällt Euch besser ?

*Kelly schlank (2004 - 2007) - ca. 55 kg*












*Kelly kurviger (2010) - ca. 65 kg*






























*Und hier noch mal zwei direkte Vergleiche:*








Und nun abstimmen !


----------



## Cashextra (30 Sep. 2010)

Versteh die Frage nicht. Jeder mag doch wohl schlank lieber als dick, oder ?


----------



## Poldi77 (30 Sep. 2010)

Cashextra schrieb:


> Jeder mag doch wohl schlank lieber als dick, oder ?



Das kann man nicht so einfach sagen. Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Auch die Bezeichnung "Dick" kann man unterschiedlich auslegen.


----------



## Punisher (30 Sep. 2010)

Schlank gefällt sie mir besser


----------



## begoodtonite (30 Sep. 2010)

nein, kelly braucht kurven


----------



## alexhoerath (15 Dez. 2010)

Sie ist nicht mein Typ.

Außerdem laut Forscher: Frauen der Zukunft kleiner, dicker und fruchtbarer – schlanke große Frauen: Ade !! ? Wir sollten mal voraus schauen und uns nicht mehr so auf Dünne Frauen schauen.


----------

